# whats your favorite show everybody?



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

when i was little my favorite show would have to of been the powerpuff girls or catdog, then courage the cowardly dog now today my favorite shows are mike and molly and ghost adventures <3 somebodys favorite shows says alot about a person and their personality. whats your guys's favs?


----------



## Yield (Apr 23, 2011)

[align=center]I like so many things! I loved the Power Puff Girls and Catdog and Courage the Cowardly Dog too! I am really into Dragon Ball Z and Degrassi right now. I do enjoy watching Family Guy, American Dad, South Park, and Futurama too. But I usually keep the channel on Nicktoons. I'm a 90's girl. I love all those old shows. =(


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

i miss that so much too! they dont make shows like that anymore. like doug and hey arnold and OMG ren and stimpy or even the beavers! gilligans island! i miss being a kid just for that reason alone lol:headsmack


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2011)

*hippity18 wrote:*


> *somebodys favorite shows says alot about a person and their personality. *


Oh my....that almost makes me scared to answer!

Well - my current favorite show has to be Supernatural. I only started watching it in the last few months - but I own all five seasons that are on dvd and will buy the 6th as soon as it comes out. I like the show for many reasons....they're willing to make fun of themselves and/or spoof others....they're willing to take on topics like the apocalypse, Lucifer, what a soul is worth, etc. Last night's episode was hilarious - it was the third time they've gone back in time (the first two were to interact with their parents..this time they went back to the Wild West...sound like "Back to the Future" at all??). Last night's show should be up soon at cwtv.com.

I also watch Castle, Human Target, Bones, Harry's Law and Chicago Code. I was watching Law & Order: Los Angeles but when they killed off Skeet Ulrich's character - I lost interest. I liked him as an actor. Oooh - and Dollhouse!

In the past my favorite shows have been West Wing (which I still rewatch a lot), Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Angel (which I like more than Buffy), Studio 60, and Jericho. I will rewatch those fairly often - depending upon the episode.

Oh - and my guilty pleasure right now is Secret Life of the American Teenager. I'm also watching Survivor again.

What I find I like in a show though is character development. I want to see a character grow and change during the episodes. I also like something that is a bit....not intellectual....but well - has something to say at some point during the season(s)?

Aaron Sorkin is liberal - I'm conservative - and I frequently disagreed with his viewpoints on West Wing. BUT...the fact that they talked about politics...well..that was enough to make me think through some issues I'd never really thought about.

For me - never having been into horror stuff (and not planning to get into it)- Supernatural has opened my eyes with a lot of the myths/legends (mostly in the first season or two)....and I like watching the characters interactt with others. 

Ok..now I'll shut up!


----------



## degrassi (Apr 23, 2011)

True blood
Buffy the vampire slayer(favorite show of all time!)
Firefly
Glee
United states of Tara
Skins(UK version)
The Walking Dead
Battlestar Galatica
Degrassi


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

*degrassi wrote: *


> True blood
> Buffy the vampire slayer(favorite show of all time!)
> Firefly
> Glee
> ...


the walking dead is the most amazing show there is right now LOL
i hate that they arent doing next season until this years fear fest again!


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *hippity18 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *somebodys favorite shows says alot about a person and their personality. *
> ...


i just got into supernatural myself thats pretty cool you have the seasons. high five! last nights show was great! and i watch the secret life of an american teenager but only from time to time i havent seen all the episodes its a little more real then degrassi and thats what i like about it. and watching characters grow is pretty awesome. i watched harry potter and the deathly hollows and saw how big everyone has gotten and i was like woot woot!! always ave has a secret crush on ron weasley LOL


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2011)

*hippity18 wrote:*


> i just got into supernatural myself thats pretty cool you have the seasons. high five! *last nights show was great!* and i watch the secret life of an american teenager but only from time to time i havent seen all the episodes its a little more real then degrassi and thats what i like about it. and watching characters grow is pretty awesome. i watched harry potter and the deathly hollows and saw how big everyone has gotten and i was like woot woot!! always ave has a secret crush on ron weasley LOL


The ending of last night's show was straight out of Back to the Future...it was hilarious. (You're young so I didn't know if you'd ever seen the BOTF trilogy).

I forget - Firefly is great. I also like Lie to Me and In Plain Sight.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 23, 2011)

It has to be a toss-up between Grey's Anatomy and Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 23, 2011)

My favourite shows as a kid were catdog, rugrats, ren and stimpy, etc.

My favourite shows now are...

THE WALKING DEAD, my all time favourite show.
Ended in December, coming back in July. :3

Cake boss, and all those cake shows.

River Monsters is really good too.

Oh and Pick a Puppy when I notice it's on LOL.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Apr 23, 2011)

I seem to be on a Sci Fi kick right now. I love Dr. Who, Being Human (more the UK than the US version), Sanctuary, Merlin, Primeval, and Riese. I am also watching Stargate SG1 and Atlantis reruns.
Other shows I like are CSI and CSI NY, House, Glee, Republic of Doyle. I am also getting into Castle and maybe The Listener.
I do watch some other stuff, but these are my main ones. Most are not all on at the same time (new stuff).


----------



## degrassi (Apr 23, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> THE WALKING DEAD, my all time favourite show.
> Ended in December, coming back in July. :3


Walking dead isn't coming back until the fall, oct 2011. But at least its getting more episodes this time. 

Oh I also Love Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## itsazoo (Apr 23, 2011)

Castle
Bones
Being Human
Merlin
The Big Bang Theory
Hellcats


and I will admit, despite my age, that I have a "slight" addiction to iCarly lol


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh - I forgot to add Leverage cause it hasn't been on in a while...


----------



## JimD (Apr 23, 2011)

My all time favorite....

M*A*S*H

The complete series collection set is a definite on my "wish list"!!


and.....


FRAGGLE ROCK!!



Other shows I currently watch...

Ghost Hunters
Destination Truth
UFO Hunters
Monsterquest
Fact or Faked
River Monsters

I also watch a lot of the different shows on The History Channel, Discovery Channel, SyFy Channel, National Geographic Channel,Planet Green, TV Land, Hallmark, AMC, TCM, TLC, Disney, various PBC, Speed Channel (Car stuff)....


----------



## hippity18 (Apr 23, 2011)

all amazing shows! i bottem line can not wait until the walking dead comes back. cake boss is freakin awesome makes me hungry tho! opcorn2:eats::littlecake:carrot


----------



## degrassi (Apr 23, 2011)

Love that you mentioned Fraggle Rock! I just bought seasons 1&2 and season 1&2 of the Muppet Show for my nephew. So great!


----------



## Holly11 (Apr 23, 2011)

My favorites are Castle and The Middle. I also love watching a few older shows: Roseanne, Happy Days, The Nanny, and a few others that are on MeTV (the channel that has older tv shows that aren't running anymore).


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2011)

Supernatural, In Plain Sight, Castle, Bones, Chicago Code, Detroit 187, Human Target, Being Human, Big Bang Theory,Eureka, Warehouse 13, NCIS, and about thirty others. We just finished up having a Firefly/Serenity marathon.


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 24, 2011)

This one's for Jim D:

Dance your cares away, 
Worry's for another day. 
Let the music play, 
Down at Fraggle Rock. 

Work you cares away, 
Dancing's for another day. 
Let the Fraggles play, 
We're Gobo, Mokey, Wembley, Boober, Red. 

Dance your cares away, 
Worry's for another day. 
Let the music play, 
Down at Fraggle Rock. 
Down at Fraggle Rock. 
Down at Fraggle Rock.

:biggrin2:

I used to love watching Fraggle Rock too. My son got me hooked on it when he was little. 

Some of my favorite shows, past and present:

*Dexter* (definitely tops my list)
*The X-Files
Star Trek
Star Trek: The Next Generation
Weeds
Frasier
Friends
Two and a Half Men
The Dog Whisperer
Picket Fences
The Walking Dead
Breaking Bad
Dallas
Six Feet Under* (this show had the best finale in the closing 10 minutes of its final episode than any other series...ever)
*The Wonderful World of Disney
American Idol* (not as good as it used to be, but I still am hooked)
*The Twilight Zone
Homefront* (short-lived (3 seasons) but excellent series about family drama set at the end of the Second World War)


----------



## nermal71 (Apr 24, 2011)

Well let's see...growing up it would have been Flintstones, Jetsons, I Love Lucy, The Waltons, Little House on the Prairie and Highway to Heaven.

Now I LOVED Joan of Arcadia (too bad they only did 2 seasons), House, NCIS, reruns of Promised Land and any HGTV show out there LOL....oh and I just started watching Parking Wars (I think that's what its called it's on A&E) I LOVE the excuses those people give.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 24, 2011)

I would love to have a day dedicated to all the cartoons I watched as a kid! I loved rugrats, hey arnold, sister sister, doug, saved by the bell, looney tunes the really old ones, animanics!

My favourite programmes now are:
Sex and the City (Repeats)
All Kardashian/Jenner programmes- Keeping up with the Kardashians, Kourtney and Khloe take Miami, Kourtney and Kim Take New York and Khloe and Lamar.
Desperate Housewives
Teen Mom
16 and Pregnant
Wife Swap (US version is the best)
Those My Shocking Story programmes
I Used to be fat
Holly's World
Animal Cops: Houston and Philidelphia

I recently started getting really interested in programmes about space :/ I didn't think I'd find them interesting but I love them.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 24, 2011)

When I was growing up, my favorite shows were Sky King, Highway Patrol and Whirlybirds (sort of dates me, I know...)

Overall, I'd say that my favorite continuing shows over time have mostly been British: 

Mysteries: Inspector Morse (John Thaw - _the _classic detective) (the follow-on, Inspector Lewis, is nearly as good), Foyle's War (mysteries set in WWII Hastings)

Historical: Enemy at the Door (Nazi occupation of the Channel Islands)

Britcoms: Allo Allo ("Listen very carefully, I shall say this only once"), Last of the Summer Wine (takes a while to grow on you, but when it does, it's addictive), Dad's Army (the Home Guard during WWII)

Soaps/Britcoms: Ballykissangel (set in a fictional Irish village - I've visited the real one, Avoca in County Wicklow), Monarch of the Glen (set in the Cairngorms area of Scotland)

Sci-Fi: Dr. Who (mostly, the re-start Doctors - Christopher Eccleston and David Tennant, but they were all great), Firefly (the only American show on this list!)

There are a few mini-series I re-watch over and over on DVD:
To Serve Them All My Days
Victory at Sea
World at War


----------



## Horsey_Gal (Apr 24, 2011)

I have tons of favorite shows, of all types of genres, but some of my favorites are:
24 
I Love Lucy
Little House on the Prairie
The Cosby Show
Wanted Dead or Alive

I have many more, probably because I love them all.  I've never liked horror, I'm paranoid enough as it is 
Happy Easter!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 24, 2011)

There are three shows I watch regularly - House, Bones and River Monsters 
:embarrassed:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2011)

For those who are Firefly fans (and maybe even watch Castle)...

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/3Q3pdj9p6yI&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

I thought it was awesome that the creators/writers/network that Castle is on - were willing to pay a small "tribute" to Firefly.

I so miss that show...


----------



## JimD (Apr 24, 2011)

*missyscove wrote: *


> There are three shows I watch regularly - House, Bones and River Monsters
> :embarrassed:



River Monsters putsyou on my list


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 24, 2011)

my current favs are House, Glee, CSI Las Vegas, Two and a Half Men, Sons of Anarchy, Sopranos, Family Guy, just started watching Survivor this season, and past seasons of American Idol (don't like this season very well) Big Bang Theory, Mike and Molly, the Cooking Channel, Bones. Back in the day i used to watch Doug, Spongebob, Rugrats, Animaniacs, Tiny Toons, Smurfs, (yes that was back when my kids were little)Muppets And Fraggle Rock geez the list goes on.......Cosby, Roseanne, Happy Days, Lavern and Shirley...not sure how much further i wanna go with this lol. I remember i used to watch Soul Train every saturday morning while i was doing my chores....good times, good times...


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Apr 24, 2011)

growing up it was rugrats, sister sister, catdog,dexters labratory.

middle school and high school it was charmed OMG LOVED that show even named my dog (RIP bianca the most perfect dog anyone could ask for i was truely blessed with her) after my one of my favorite charactors gf in the future/past. I also loved supernatural I stopped watching it though when I started colorguard freshman year and practice just had to be on the same nights it was on towards the end of highschool and after I LOVED gilmore girls(still do). Now my faves are NCIS I love DiNozzo the bestest and when I get a ferret it WILL be a boy and it WILL be named Special Agent Anothy DiNozzo yeah love him. I also love the haunted, beyond believe fact or fiction, and other paranormal shows. Oh yeah and I also like to watch any shows about dogs.


----------



## Kipcha (Apr 24, 2011)

Dexter, Criminal Minds and The Walking Dead are easily my top 3 favorite tv series, all three of them just have such awesome storylines to them, I love it!

Avatar: The Last Airbender is freaking amazing too. Best thing Nikelodeon ever did.

Admittedly, I'm a bit of an anime fanatic too... But I'm not going to list off all the series I have watched here, my post would be way too long ;P


----------



## Marrie (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm.

Merlin (BBC!) 
House
Castle
Lie to me
Walking Dead
Bones

That is about all I watch ... and it's all on hulu lol no need for cable


----------



## missyscove (Apr 24, 2011)

*JimD wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > There are three shows I watch regularly - House, Bones and River Monsters
> ...


My whole apartment ( 6 girls) gets into it every Sunday night.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 25, 2011)

I grew up without a tv, and even now, don't watch much. I haven't even heard of half the programs you guys listed! lol. But probably the show I enjoy the most right now, is Criminal Minds; I enjoy making fun of it, and jumping on every little bit that they make up, or exaggerate, etc. Plus, I love Matthew Gray Gubler. 

Like,

Hotch: "the doctor's report shows the victim died at around 11 o'clock"
Me: "Ha, they can't actually narrow the time down that much! The *gets cut off short by the cushion thrown at me*

I'm a very annoying person to watch tv with. 

And some of the programs Garcia uses are exaggerated, or just made up! But, it's great fun.


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 25, 2011)

Nononono, they're bringing The Walking Dead back in July and not the fall anymore! Because of fans, they're bringing it back sooner. I'm a big fan of the comics and the shows, I found out back in January from the guy who works at the comic book store.

Google Walking dead returning in July.
You'll find tons of links, here is one : http://bestmoviesevernews.com/walking-dead-returns-july-2011/


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't heard of most of these either, maybe I don't get some of them here though


----------



## degrassi (Apr 25, 2011)

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Nononono, they're bringing The Walking Dead back in July and not the fall anymore! Because of fans, they're bringing it back sooner. I'm a big fan of the comics and the shows, I found out back in January from the guy who works at the comic book store.
> 
> Google Walking dead returning in July.
> You'll find tons of links, here is one : http://bestmoviesevernews.com/walking-dead-returns-july-2011/


I've seen that before and if you read all the articles about it it mentions only rumors, started by the Breaking bad actor, of it starting in July. AMC and producers haven't said anything different from it starting in Oct. They begin shooting the second season in May/June.

As much as I want to believe that its coming back in July, everything I've read about it says Fall 2011. So long to wait  Hopefully it won't get broken up into 2 parts either, with the second airing later in the winter like some shows do(Like Lost used to do). So annoying when they do that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 25, 2011)

I only got three channels growing up so tv was never a big thing. We havn't had cable in years, but we do netflicks.

Currently I like Bones and NCIS. I wish I could be more like the strong female leads 

The best sitcom is Coupling. I think somehow I have a British sense of humor, their comedies are so much funnier than the shows made in the US.


----------



## hippity18 (May 3, 2011)

*Anaira wrote: *


> I grew up without a tv, and even now, don't watch much. I haven't even heard of half the programs you guys listed! lol. But probably the show I enjoy the most right now, is Criminal Minds; I enjoy making fun of it, and jumping on every little bit that they make up, or exaggerate, etc. Plus, I love Matthew Gray Gubler.
> 
> Like,
> 
> ...


lol hahahahahahaha :humour:


----------



## Nela (May 3, 2011)

Without a doubt, my favorite current show is The Big Bang Theory.

If you haven't seen it, you really should watch it!


----------



## irishbunny (May 9, 2011)

Forgot to add The Simpsons! Grew up watching that like probably every other person my age I know.


----------



## Jaded (May 9, 2011)

Family Guy


----------



## Violet23 (May 11, 2011)

Well the shows that I absolutely love right now are The Walking Dead(can't wait for the next season XD), and Supernatural. Sam and Dean=:inlove:...just don't tell my bf, lol!


----------

